# S7-300 Baugruppen verdrahten



## Ginko (22 Oktober 2008)

Hallo, Ich habe da mal ne Frage als Anfänger und zwar folgendes:
Muss die Signalbaugruppe auch mit der Stromversorgung verdrahtet werden,
bei der S7-300?


----------



## vierlagig (22 Oktober 2008)

ich sag mal ja, kommt aber auf die baugruppe an, was sie braucht ... aber dafür gibt es ja die baugruppendaten


----------



## Ginko (23 Oktober 2008)

Danke estmal! 
Ich habe ein Bild gemacht von der Verbindung und wollte mal wissen ob das in Ordnung ist oder ob ihr vielleicht ein gutes Bild kennt aus einem Handbuch. Ich habe keins gefunden...


----------



## JoopB (23 Oktober 2008)

Hier ein handbuchhttp://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805159&treeLang=de


----------



## dani (23 Oktober 2008)

Also grundsätzlich kommt es darauf an was für eine Baugruppe du anschließen willst.
Dazu passend gibt es dann im Beitrag von 4L einen Link zu den Baugruppendaten. In diesem PDF sind dann auch Bilder der Anschlüsse integriert.

Alternativ könnte man auc den Klappdeckel der Baugruppe öffnen und auf der Rückseite des Deckels das Belegungsschema anschauen.


----------



## Ginko (23 Oktober 2008)

Ja ok nehmen wir an, ich will eine Digitaleingabebaugruppe (SM 321; DI 16xDC 24V  (6ES7321-1BH02-0AA0)) anschließen, wo kommen dann die Leitungen in den 20poligen Frontstecker hinein, die zur Stromverorgungsbaugruppe führen?
Ich kann das da irgendwie nicht rauslesen aus dem Handbuch.


----------



## jabba (23 Oktober 2008)

Wat gibt da für Fragen, was hast Du denn für eine Ausbildung
Messdiener oder Landesbankvorstand?

Laut dem Handbuch kommt da nur der - auf 20.
Plus legst Du auf z.B. deinen Taster und der geschaltete Draht geht zur Baugruppe.


----------



## Ginko (24 Oktober 2008)

Weder noch jabba! Ich bin Bademeister, also knapp vorbei ....
Trotz deiner Überheblichkeit bedanke ich mich mal.


----------



## OHGN (24 Oktober 2008)

Ginko schrieb:


> .....
> Trotz deiner Überheblichkeit bedanke ich mich mal.


Das hat mit Überheblichkeit nichts zu tun.
Die Frage nach der Ausbildung ist durchaus berechtigt, wenn jemand die einfachsten Anschlussschemata offensichtlich nicht lesen kann.


----------



## Ginko (24 Oktober 2008)

Ja es könnte schon hilfreich sein, aber die Fragestellung 





> Wat gibt da für Fragen, was hast Du denn für eine Ausbildung


 hört sich für mich 
in etwa so, wie als wären Anfänger hier nicht erwünscht, wie in der Art: ''Wat willst du denn hier ?''. Aber ich will da jetzt kein großes Thema draus machen.


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2008)

Nöh, Ginko

war nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn Du mal erklärst welchen Wissensstand Du hast, kann man darauf aufsetzen.
Sonst schreiben wir uns einen Wolf was Du machen solltst, und kommst dann damit "bin ja nicht blöd , bin Elektromeister" oder so etwas.

Der Punkt ist , wo ist genau dein Problem, denn ich sehe das Problem schon im verdrahten und lesen der Unterlagen, und nicht bei der SPS.

EDIT


Ginko schrieb:


> Weder noch jabba! Ich bin Bademeister, also knapp vorbei ....
> Trotz deiner Überheblichkeit bedanke ich mich mal.


 
Genau das Problem, hatte mal einen Elektromeister eingestellt, der hies nur noch Bademeister weil der keine Ahnung hatte.


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2008)

das könnte eine großartige diskussion fürs wochenende werden!

also ich find es manchmal echt, ich sag mal, eigenartig, wie schnell hier einige angepisst sind und glauben festzustellen, dass sie nicht erwünscht sind ... das ist doch totaler blödsinn ... nur wenn sie nicht gleich verstehen, sollten sie halt ihre frage konkretisieren oder eben dazu sagen, dass sie anschluß-schemen nicht verstehen ... ja so ist das


----------



## Ginko (24 Oktober 2008)

Gut, halten wir mal fest mein Wissenstand vom Thema SPS und Elektrotechnik ist fast Null.
Also dann nochmal zum Thema !
Die Baugruppe wird also nur über den Anschluss 20 an die Stromversorgungsbaugruppe angeschlossen. Muss es der Anschluss 20 sein und wird dadurch die ganze Baugruppe mit Strom verorgt?
Weitere Taster können dann doch direkt an die Frontstecker der Signalbaugruppe angeschlossen werden oder ?
Ich hoffe die Fragestellung ist einigermaßen verständlich.


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ginko,

bei dieser Baugruppe die Du angegeben hast reicht es nur den Minus auf Pin 20 zu geben. ´die Karte selber wird über den Rückwandbus betrieben.
Alle 16 Eingangssignale müßen dann Plus 24V (wenn geschaltet) gegen diesen Minus führen. Dies ist ja gegeben wenn Du alles aus einem Netzteil betreibst.

Bei Ausgangskarten wird im Gegensatz zu manchen Eingangskarten immer ein Plus benötigt.
Wenn Du den Deckel der Baugruppen aufklappst sieht Du direkt das Anschlussbild.


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2008)

Gib doch mal genau deine Hardware an

Netzteil
CPU
Eingänge
Ausgänge
...


----------



## Ginko (24 Oktober 2008)

S7-300
PS 307 
CPU 313
Digitaleingabebaugruppe (SM 321; DI 16xDC 24V  (6ES7321-1BH02-0AA0))
Digitalausgabebaugruppe (SM 322; DI 16xDC 24V/0,5A  (6ES7322-1BH01-0AA0))
Ich sollte vielleicht noch sagen das es eine Beispielzusammestellung sein soll für einen Vortrag.
Also möglichst das was häufig verwendet wird und leicht zu erklären ist.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich da die richtige Auswahl habe.


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ginko,

anbei mal auf die schnelle ein Muster mit deinen Baugruppen zum ausdrucken, den Rest kannst Du dir dann reinmalen.


----------



## Ginko (25 Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast, dass hat mir ein gutes Stück weiter geholfen.
Warum genau braucht die Ausgabebaugruppe jetzt einen Plus Pol ?


----------



## peter(R) (25 Oktober 2008)

Weil über den + Pol die Ausgänge mit Spannung verorgt werden.
Bei Eingängen braucht man das nicht, weil der z.B. Taster den Eingang mit Spannung versorgt.
In beiden Fällen benötigst du aber den - als Bezugspotential (also den 20).

peter(R)


----------



## bier1903 (20 Januar 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine 313C mit einer analogen Karte.

Habe die CPU via MPI mit einem MP377 HMI verbunden. Da funktioniert  alles und die digitalen Schalter auf dem HMI funktionieren mit meiner  Programmierung.
Leider bekomme ich aber einen Hardware Schalter nicht zum laufen und einen PT100.

Wie versorge ich die digitalen Eingänge der 313C richtig mit Strom, muss  ich wenn ich nur einen Schalter anschliesse, alle anderen mit Brücken  versehen?<br>Gleiche Frage gilt für die analoge Gruppe.


----------



## peter(R) (20 Januar 2020)

Das weiter vorne angegebene Handbuch funktioniert immernoch. 
;-)


----------



## PN/DP (20 Januar 2020)

bier1903 schrieb:


> ich habe eine 313C mit einer analogen Karte.
> [...]
> Wie versorge ich die digitalen Eingänge der 313C richtig mit Strom [...]
> Gleiche Frage gilt für die analoge Gruppe.


Wie heißt Deine analoge Karte genau (Artikelnummer, MLFB)?
Wie heißt Deine 313C genau?

Wenn man eine Frage zu Details von Baugruppen hat, dann ist es eine gute Idee, mal einen Blick in das zugehörige Gerätehandbuch zu werfen.
Die Handbücher findet man im Siemens Online Support
Dort in das Suchfeld die Artikelnummer eingeben (die findet man auf dem Gerät) oder "313C" oder "31xC", und bei den Suchergebnissen in den Suchbereich "Handbuch" schauen.
z.B. für die 313-5BG04
S7-300 CPU 31xC und CPU 31x: Technische Daten
S7-300 CPU 31xC Technologische Funktionen
Es gibt auch einige Einsteiger-Handbücher (Getting Started)
z.B. S7-300: Getting Started CPU 31xC: In Betrieb nehmen

Anschluß des Schalters:
am Stecker der Digitaleingänge (DI-Seite) (X11 oder X12, je nachdem welche 313C Du hast)
- Klemme 1: L+ der Stromversorgung (24VDC)
- Klemme 20: M (-, Minus) der Stromversorgung
- Klemme 2..9/12..19: Ausgang des Schalters an gewünschten Digitaleingang

Unbenutzte Eingänge und Ausgänge bleiben unbeschaltet.

Harald


----------



## bier1903 (20 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

die Handbücher habe ich gesehen und versucht zu vertehen, ich komme aber nicht weiter und melde mich daher hier. 
Gerne hätte ich es selbst herausgefunden und umgesetzt.

Ich habe eine CPU: 313-6CG04-0AB0
Analog Baugruppe: 331-1KF00-0AB0

Die digitale Baugruppe der Kompakt-CPU habe auf Klemme eins mit L+ vom SISTOP und Klemme 20 auf Minus vom SISTOP verbunden.
Wenn ich die Anlage mit Strom versorge, fährt die CPU hoch, zeigt keinen Fehler, aber die digitale Baugruppe bleibt dunkel, müsste hier nicht ein Licht leuchten über dem Eingang 0?
Kann die Baugruppe defekt sein?
Die analoge Gruppe habe ich eine PT100 mit 2x zwei Adern. Ein Paar habe ich auf Klemme 4 und 5 der Baugruppe geklemmt und eine Brücke von Brücke von 5 auf 3 und 4 auf 2.
Stromversorgung habe ich hier auch wie oben bei 1 L+ und bei 20 Minus.

Die Baugruppen werden auch nicht von Step7 gefunden.

Besten Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## PN/DP (20 Januar 2020)

bier1903 schrieb:


> aber die digitale Baugruppe bleibt dunkel, müsste hier nicht ein Licht leuchten über dem Eingang 0?


Nein, wozu? Es leuchten nur die LED von Eingängen, wo 24V anliegen. Wenn kein Eingang 24V hat, dann sind alle LED dunkel.




bier1903 schrieb:


> Die analoge Gruppe habe ich eine PT100 mit 2x zwei Adern. Ein Paar habe ich auf Klemme 4 und 5 der Baugruppe geklemmt und eine Brücke von Brücke von 5 auf 3 und 4 auf 2.
> Stromversorgung habe ich hier auch wie oben bei 1 L+ und bei 20 Minus.


Also wenn Deine Baugruppe eine 331-1KF00 ist, dann ist das falsch. Wie kommst Du auf diese Beschaltung? Hat Deine Baugruppe keine Fronttür (da ist die Beschaltung innen draufgebrannt) oder eine falsche Tür?
PT100 an CH0: 
An einer Seite des PT100 sind 2 Drähte - einer kommt an die 5 und der andere an die 3 (egal welcher). Von der anderen Seite des PT100 kommt ein Draht an die 4, falls da noch ein Draht ist, dann nicht anschließen. Mehr nicht. Die Baugruppe braucht keine äußere Stromversorgung. Hoffentlich hast Du durch die 24V nicht die Baugruppe zerschossen...




bier1903 schrieb:


> Die Baugruppen werden auch nicht von Step7 gefunden.


 Wie meinst Du das?
Hast Du zwischen allen Baugruppen den Rückwandbusverbinder montiert?

Harald


----------



## escride1 (21 Januar 2020)

hat Harald schon geschrieben während ich in der Küche war


----------



## bier1903 (30 Januar 2020)

Hallo, 

die digitale Baugruppe habe ich nun richtig angeschlossen und der Schalter am Eingang schaltet, die Lampe am Ausgang geht an.

Bei der analogen Gruppe komme ich mit der Verkabelung, wie oben geschrieben leider nicht weiter.

Die Eingänge der Karte sind 256 ...271.

Ich habe die zwei Adern des PT100 auf 3 und 5 verkabelt. Einen Rückwandbus habe ich gesteckt.

Habe ein Netzwerk programmiert mit

L PEW256
T MW10

Wenn ich in der Variablentabelle MW10 beobachte kommt unter "DEZ" der Wert 32767 und ändert sich mit Erwärmung des PT 100 nicht.

Wie kann ich den testen oder sehen, ob ich die Baugruppe zerstört habe?

Besten Dank

Ich habe noch eine Karte 6ES7 331-7KF02-0AB0


----------



## Heinileini (30 Januar 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> An einer Seite des PT100 sind 2 Drähte - einer kommt an die 5 und der andere an die 3 (egal welcher). Von der anderen Seite des PT100 kommt ein Draht an die 4, falls da noch ein Draht ist, dann nicht anschließen.


Die "eine Seite" des Pt100 und die "andere Seite". Im Schaltbild ist klar, was Du meinst, Harald.
Aber - je nach Ausführung des Pt100 - muss das nicht so klar sein, wenn man das Ding vor sich hat. Spätestens, wenn alle 4 Anschlüsse an einer einzigen Seite herausgeführt sind, dann sollte man unbedingt klären (mit einem MultiMeter in einem WiderstandsMessBereich, dem nächst "grösseren" von 100 Ohm ausgehend), was Sache ist:
Einen Anschluss "ausgucken" und (nacheinander) gegen jeden der drei anderen messen.
Einer muss dabei sein, bei dem man ca. 0 Ohm misst. Dieser und der "ausgeguckte" gehören zur "einen Seite". Die beiden anderen zur "anderen Seite".
Zwischen einem Anschluss der "einen Seite" und einem Anschluss der "anderen Seite" sollte man bei 20°C ca. 108 Ohm messen.


----------



## PN/DP (31 Januar 2020)

bier1903 schrieb:


> Ich habe die zwei Adern des PT100 auf 3 und 5 verkabelt.


Wenn Dein PT100 nur 2 Anschlußdrähte hat, dann diese an 4 und 5 anschließen und eine Brücke von 5 zu 3, so wie auf Seite 9 des Handbuches als 2-Leiteranschluß gezeigt (hast Du mal in das Handbuch geschaut?).




bier1903 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Variablentabelle MW10 beobachte kommt unter "DEZ" der Wert 32767 und ändert sich mit Erwärmung des PT 100 nicht.
> 
> Wie kann ich den testen oder sehen, ob ich die Baugruppe zerstört habe?


Das sieht aus wie falsch angeschlossen (ein Draht fehlt?) oder Kanal oder Baugruppe kaputt. Wenn man einen PT100 egal wie an alle 3 Klemmen anschließt, dann sollte nicht 32767 (Drahtbruch) angezeigt werden. Hast Du wirklich 3 Drähte des PT100 an den Klemmen 3 + 4 + 5 angeschlossen?

Wenn Du alle 3 Klemmen miteinander kurzschließt (3 + 4 + 5), dann sollte der Eingang den Wert -32768 liefern. 

(Ich habe jetzt keine Baugruppe zum kontrollieren, ob meine Aussagen korrekt sind).

Kurzfassung von Heinileini: suche am PT100 zwei Drähte, zwischen denen der Widerstand ca. 0 Ohm ist. Diese beiden Drähte klemme an S- (3) und M- (5), den dritten (oder vierten) Draht klemme an M+ (4).

Probiere einen anderen Kanal, z.B. CH4: 23 + 24 + 25. 
Probiere einen anderen PT100.
Probiere: 3 und 5 kurzschließen und von da einen Widerstand 100 .. 120 Ohm zu 4 anschließen.

Tip:
Um die Werte der Analogeingänge der Baugruppe zu sehen, brauchst Du nichts programmieren. 
einfacher/schneller geht es so: HW Konfig > Rechtsmausklick auf die Baugruppe > Beobachten/Steuern




bier1903 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Karte 6ES7 331-7KF02-0AB0


Da schließt Du einen PT100 z.B. an 2 + 4 und 3 + 5 an

Harald


----------



## bier1903 (31 Januar 2020)

Guten Morgen,

es ist ein PT100 mit 4 Drähten, zwei weiße, zwei rote. Er ist für eine Überwachung gedacht, die beiden weißen liefern ein Signal und die beiden roten das gleiche. An meiner Logo hatte ich nur die beiden weißen angeschlossen und eine Brücke hinzugefügt, das werde ich dann wie oben beschrieben auch versuchen. Brücke von 5 zu 3 legen.



> Tip:
> Um die Werte der Analogeingänge der Baugruppe zu sehen, brauchst Du nichts programmieren.
> einfacher/schneller geht es so: HW Konfig > Rechtsmausklick auf die Baugruppe > Beobachten/Steuern



Danke


----------



## Heinileini (31 Januar 2020)

bier1903 schrieb:


> es ist ein PT100 mit 4 Drähten, zwei weiße, zwei rote. Er ist für eine Überwachung gedacht, die beiden weißen liefern ein Signal und die beiden roten das gleiche. An meiner Logo hatte ich nur die beiden weißen angeschlossen und eine Brücke hinzugefügt, das werde ich dann wie oben beschrieben auch versuchen. Brücke von 5 zu 3 legen.


Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier immer noch ein Missverständnis vorliegt.

Zwei weisse, zwei rote:
Meine Deutung sagt mir, die beiden weissen sind "eine Seite", die beiden roten die "andere Seite" - wäre es nicht so, dann nützten einem die beiden unterschiedlichen Farben rein gar nichts.

Die beiden weissen liefern ein Signal und die beiden roten das gleiche:
Das sollte unbedingt jeweils das Signal "ca. 0 Ohm" sein. 

Was misst Du zwischen weiss und rot? Das sollte bei ca. 20°C ca. 108 Ohm sein - ebenfalls "unbedingt". 
- Wenn hier ca. 0 Ohm, dann ist der Pt100 intern kurzgeschlossen.
- Wenn hier nicht ca. 108 Ohm, sondern kein messbarer Widerstand, dann "hängt der Pt100 in der Luft".
Egal, in beiden Fällen wäre der Pt100 defekt.

An meiner LOGO hatte ich nur die beiden weissen angeschlossen und eine Brücke hinzugefügt:
Falsch!!! 
Siehe Haralds Erklärungen!


----------



## acid (31 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> I
> Meine Deutung sagt mir, die beiden weissen sind "eine Seite", die beiden roten die "andere Seite" - wäre es nicht so, dann nützten einem die beiden unterschiedlichen Farben rein gar nichts.



Es könnte auch ein doppelter PT100 sein, sprich zwei PT100-Elemente in einem Fühler.
Klarheit schafft da aber nur eine Messung mit dem Multimeter.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Januar 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Es könnte auch ein doppelter PT100 sein, sprich zwei PT100-Elemente in einem Fühler.
> Klarheit schafft da aber nur eine Messung mit dem Multimeter.


Genau, es könnten auch zwei Pt100 sein. Aber das lässt sich klären.
Darum versuche ich ja seit #27 diesen Thread auf das Level "back to the roots" (= messen statt philosophieren) zu ziehen.
Man kann aber auch alle erdenklichen KombinationsMöglichkeiten der 4 Drähte und der diversen Klemmen durchprobieren und hinterher genauso schlau sein, wie vorher.
Und, ob man dabei den/die Pt100 oder die Analog"Klemme" zerschossen hat, weiss man dann trotz aller Anstrengungen nicht.

Also jetzt noch ein Versuch unter der Annahme, dass es um zwei Pt100 geht:
- zwischen den beiden weissen würde ich bei ca. 20°C ca. 108 Ohm erwarten
- zwischen den beiden roten ebenfalls bei ca. 20°C ca. 108 Ohm
- zwischen weiss und rot keine Verbindung (der geschilderte Anschluss an die LOGO wäre damit richtig gewesen!)


----------



## bier1903 (2 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

zwischden den beiden roten sind es ca. 108 Ohm und zwischen den beiden weißten auch.
Zwischen rot und zwei gibt es keinen Durchgang.

Habe jetzt die beiden weißen auf 4 und 5 verdrahtet und eine Brücke von 5 auf 3 gelegt.
Leider habe ich immernoch einen Wert in DEZ von 32767.

Heißt es, dass die Baugruppe einen Fehler hat? Bringt es etwas, den PT100 auf einen anderen CH anzuschliessen?


Sollte die Gruppe defekt sein, habe ich noch die 331-7KF02-0AB0.

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/..._ai8_x_12_bit_teil2_getting_started_de-DE.pdf

Verdrahtung wie im Handbuch auf 5-6.

Auf Klemme 1 L+, auf Klemme 20 M

Den 2 Leiter PT100 auf Klemme 16 mit Brück auf 18 und 17 mit Brücke auf 19
Messbereichsmodulstecker auf der Seite auf A stecken.

Muss ich sonst noch Brücken etc setzen?

Danke Euch


----------



## Heinileini (2 Februar 2020)

bier1903 schrieb:


> zwischden den beiden roten sind es ca. 108 Ohm und zwischen den beiden weißten auch.
> Zwischen rot und zwei gibt es keinen Durchgang.


Also, wie acid vermutet hatte: 2 Pt100 in einem Gehäuse.



> Muss ich sonst noch Brücken etc setzen?


Siemens sagt:
Nicht verwendete analoge Eingänge sollten kurzgeschlossen werden.



> Heißt es, dass die Baugruppe einen Fehler hat? Bringt es etwas, den PT100 auf einen anderen CH anzuschliessen?


Baugruppe könnte defekt sein und der Versuch mit dem anderen Channel könnte helfen, aber muss es nicht. Ausprobieren!

PS:
Du hast nur 2 Strippen, die von 1 Pt100 kommen - egal, ob Du die beiden weissen oder die beiden roten verwendest.
Du musst also entsprechend 2-LeiterAnschluss verdrahten.
Die beiden nicht benutzten Leitungen würde ich auf Masse legen.

PPS:
Wie lang ist das Kabel am Pt100? Reicht es von der MessStelle bis zur EingangsKarte oder musst Du es sowieso verlängern?
Wenn verlängert werden muss, könntest Du für die Verlängerung 4-LeiterAnschluss realisieren, um zumindest die SpannungsAbfälle in der Verlängerung zu kompensieren.
Dann sollte aber das Original Pt100-Kabel möglichst kurz gehalten (ggfs gekürzt) werden.


----------



## PN/DP (3 Februar 2020)

bier1903 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die beiden weißen auf 4 und 5 verdrahtet und eine Brücke von 5 auf 3 gelegt.
> Leider habe ich immernoch einen Wert in DEZ von 32767.
> 
> Heißt es, dass die Baugruppe einen Fehler hat?


scheint so
(ist der Kanal auf PT100 eingestellt und die HW Konfig in die CPU geladen?)



> Bringt es etwas, den PT100 auf einen anderen CH anzuschliessen?


Das ist schneller ausprobiert als hier im Forum die Frage gepostet...

Stelle alle 8 Kanäle auf RTD Pt100 Standard ein. Klemme den PT100 der Reihe nach an jeden Kanal, bis ein Kanal einen Wert < 32767 liefert (z.B. ca 200 bei 20°C)
Wenn ein Kanal durch 24V beschädigt wurde, dann besteht eine gute Chance, daß dabei nur die jeweilige Eingangsbeschaltung des Multiplexers betroffen ist und die anderen Kanäle noch funktionieren; insbesondere wenn ein Kanal auf der linken Seite der Baugruppe betroffen ist, dann können die Kanäle auf der rechten Seite noch i.O. sein.


```
ws                       | Ch0   (Ch4)
+----------------o--------------o----o 4 M+  (24)
|                                    |
|                  -------------o----o 3 S-  (23)
| +-------+ ws    /                  |
+-| PT100 |------o--------------o----o 5 M-  (25)
  +-------+                          |
```



> Muss ich sonst noch Brücken etc setzen?


Nein, muß man nicht.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (3 Februar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> bier1903 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zwischden den beiden roten sind es ca. 108 Ohm und zwischen den beiden weißten auch.
> ...


Um ganz sicher zu gehen, würde ich noch einen roten und einen weißen Draht verbinden, und zwischen den anderen beiden Drähten messen - bei 2 PT100 sollten dann 216 Ohm zu messen sein.

Harald


----------



## bier1903 (4 Februar 2020)

> (ist der Kanal auf PT100 eingestellt und die HW Konfig in die CPU geladen?)



Ja bei allen 8 Kanälen so eingestellt und geladen.




> Stelle alle 8 Kanäle auf RTD Pt100 Standard ein. Klemme den PT100 der  Reihe nach an jeden Kanal, bis ein Kanal einen Wert < 32767 liefert  (z.B. ca 200 bei 20°C)
> Wenn ein Kanal durch 24V beschädigt wurde, dann besteht eine gute  Chance, daß dabei nur die jeweilige Eingangsbeschaltung des Multiplexers  betroffen ist und die anderen Kanäle noch funktionieren; insbesondere  wenn ein Kanal auf der linken Seite der Baugruppe betroffen ist, dann  können die Kanäle auf der rechten Seite noch i.O. sein.



Habe es mit der Karte 331-1KF00-0AB0 an CH1,2,4 getestet, überall kommt beim beobachten der PEW 256, PEW258 und PEW 264 der Wert 32676. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich die Karte geschrttet habe -___-.

Um nicht den gleichen Fehler nochmal zu machen mit der Karte 331-7KF02-0AB0.




> Auf Klemme 1 L+, auf Klemme 20 M
> 
> Den 2 Leiter PT100 auf Klemme 16 mit Brück auf 18 und 17 mit Brücke auf 19
> Messbereichsmodulstecker auf der Seite auf A stecken.
> ...



Also hier bei der anderen Karte keine Brücken ausser 16 zu 18 und 17 zu 19

Danke Euch


----------



## bier1903 (7 Februar 2020)

Hallo, könnte es jemand bitte kurz prüfen? Dann würd ich es so testen.


----------



## acid (7 Februar 2020)

Ja das ist korrekt. Warum aber verwendest du nicht den ersten Kanal?


----------



## bier1903 (18 Februar 2020)

Hallo, es hat funktioniert mit der anderen Karte.

Danke


----------



## bier1903 (12 April 2020)

Hallo, ich meine es hat bei mir schonmal funktioniert, leider jetzt nicht mehr.

Hardware ist eine 
CPU 33-6CG04-0AB0
Ai Karte 331-7K02-0AB0
verbunden via MPI mit einem MP377

An der AI Karte hängt ein PT100, der mir wie oben beschrieben, die Temperatur im HMI anzeigt.

Habe einen digitalen Schalter im HMI, den ich auf den Ausgang A124.0 schalte. Gleichzeitig habe ich im HMI eine Schaltfläche, die mit der Variablen des Ausgangs A124.0 die Farbe wechselt.
Auf der DI/DO Karte der CPU313C habe ich an Klemme 21 24V+ und an Klemme 20 und 30 Masse.
Zwischen Masse und Klemme 22 habe ich eine kleine 24V Lampe gehängt.

Wenn ich nun den digitalen Schalter im HMI betätige, wechselt die Schaltfläche im HMI die Farbe aber der Hardwareausgang bleibt unbeschalten.

Habe ich etwas falsch verdrahtet?

Beim digitalen Eingang habe ich von 24V+ von der SISTOP einen Hardwareschalter und auf den Eingang 2 gelegt, sollte so passen oder?

Danke im Voraus, schöne Ostern und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Heinileini (12 April 2020)

bier1903 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun den digitalen Schalter im HMI betätige, wechselt die Schaltfläche im HMI die Farbe aber der Hardwareausgang bleibt unbeschalten.
> ...
> Beim digitalen Eingang habe ich von 24V+ von der SISTOP einen Hardwareschalter und auf den Eingang 2 gelegt, sollte so passen oder?


Soll der HardwareAusgang unbeschaltet bleiben? Wenn ja, warum erwähnst Du ihn?
Was hast Du mit dem digitalen Eingang vor?
Du hast uns jetzt von manchem ein Bisschen berichtet. Gibt es irgendwelche (geplanten) Zusammenhänge zwischen dem Pt100-AI, der HMI-Schaltfläche, der kleinen 24 V Lampe, dem unbeschalteten HardwareAusgang und dem digitalen Eingang?


----------



## bier1903 (12 April 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte irgendwann eine Ablaufsteuerung für mein Hobby Sudhaus erstellen, da muss ich aber erstmal die Grundlagen können, daher hat der Hardwareschalter, bzw. die Lampe aktuell keine Funktion sondern sind einfach kleine Übungen für mich.

Ich habean dem Harewareausgang DO 22 dei Lampe angeklemmt. Aber wenn ich den digitalen Schalter im HMI einschalte, ändert meine digitale Schaltfläche mit der gleichen Variablen A124.0 die Farbe, die Lampe aber bleibt aus. Daher weiß ich nicht ob ich etwas falsch verkabelt habe oder falsch programmiert/parametriert


----------



## PN/DP (12 April 2020)

Die E/A der 313C brauchen auch +24V an Klemme 1
Siehe nochmal das Handbuch CPU 31x Technische Daten Kapitel 8.7, was ich Dir hier schon verlinkt hatte.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Frage zu Details von Baugruppen hat, dann ist es eine gute Idee, mal einen Blick in das zugehörige Gerätehandbuch zu werfen.
> Die Handbücher findet man im Siemens Online Support
> Dort in das Suchfeld die Artikelnummer eingeben (die findet man auf dem Gerät) oder "313C" oder "31xC", und bei den Suchergebnissen in den Suchbereich "Handbuch" schauen.
> z.B. für die 313-5BG04
> ...



Haben die integrierten Ausgänge bei Dir die Adressen A124.0 bis A125.7? HW Konfig ist in die CPU geladen?

Harald


----------

